# filling black eyebrows



## mizfit (Dec 16, 2006)

It's break time, so I'm gonna be growing my brows thicker.

Anyone have good recommendations for filling them in, though, in the meantime? 

Anything black seems too harsh. Anything brown seems like it wouldn't 'match'.

I have jet black hair. 

Thanks.


----------



## ms_bloom (Dec 16, 2006)

I have very dark brows (and hair) too. I only fill in my brows when I've had a tweezing accident 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 but when I do, I like Stila eyeshadows in Kettle (pro), Ebony, or the dark shade from the (old!) Apres Ski trio. These are all black-brown colours that are definitely not "true" black but do not come off as just brown. Other eyeshadows that are the same colour would be Bobbi Brown's Espresso or Smoke (lighter) or Paula's Select Charcoal Brown. These colours all have a cool (grey) cast rather than warm (red), which makes my eyebrows look wrong.


----------



## laurenmo88 (Dec 16, 2006)

hmm i use espresso which is a pretty dark brown eyeshadow or bateau but that was LE

BUT my hair is brown so i'm not sure if it will look different? but i assure you i have scrawny black brows and these colors work perfect


----------



## caffn8me (Dec 16, 2006)

You might want to try a mix of Embark and Carbon (M·A·C shadows) if Embark isn't dark enough and apply with a brush.  You can get a softer and more natural effect than you would usually get with a pencil.


----------



## user79 (Dec 17, 2006)

I have very dark hair right now (it's coloured) and I use Spiked eyebrow pencil. It works really well. You could use that with a bit of Carbon e/s on top.


----------



## lilviolingrrl (Dec 17, 2006)

I dye my hair black (medium brown naturally) and naturally have fairly dark brows (black/brown in color...but probably closer to black). I'm really fair, so filling them in with black looks too harsh, so I use MAC Brun e/s. It's a great color. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



HTH!


----------



## ebonyannette (Dec 17, 2006)

I agree with Brun e/s its really good for super dark brows. I have really dark hair and I use a dark brown pencil most people can get away with using Spiked brow pencil. Good Luck


----------



## MisStarrlight (Dec 17, 2006)

I agree with the Embark/Carbon combo....it took me a couple days to figure out, but that's what I've used pretty much ever since I went to black.


----------



## lvgz (Dec 18, 2006)

i'm asian and lemme tell you, my brows and hair are no where near brown. theyre black, but my brows are.. okay. not full, but not sparse.. so i fill them in. i use a midgray toned shadow only bc i can make it darker if i want. it makes my browsl ook like i have a lot of thin black hairs. looks natural [brown doesnt on me, nor does carbon/pitch black]. i use some cheap shadow from the drugstore, but i think print would be just fine also.


----------



## freaksinunif0rm (Dec 18, 2006)

I have dark brows too...but they're naturally full (I just like the make them look perfect :]).

I fill them in with brun eyeshadow...pat two times with a flat brush (i use an artist brush) and "draw" a light line with it at the base of your brow...then blend upward to fill them in. Two small pats=enough to fill in your brows without looking like a clown XD. I then use the brow finisher in brunette and brush with a brow brush.


----------



## darkbeauty27 (Dec 27, 2006)

I have dyed black hair and I do use black eyeshadow to fill in my brows.  I apply the shadow lightly in order to get a more natural look.  I also use an angle brush to fill them.  MAC Carbon works well as well as Urban Decay Zero.  Almost any black eye shadow will work.


----------



## kimmy (Dec 29, 2006)

i used to have jet black hair and my brows are practically non existent. i used UD's Roach eyeshadow..that seems to work for me with any hair colour (it's blonde now, and Roach still works) FL!RT's Coconutty e/s is really good for jet black hair too, it's a relatively dark grey brown colour.


----------



## claresauntie (Dec 29, 2006)

Try Kevyn Aucoin's brow pencil. It's pretty amazing and matches (somehow!) many eyebrows I've tried it on. It's kinda uncanny!


----------



## shooting star (Dec 29, 2006)

I am Asian too with Jet-black hair and I use Bobbi Brown's eyeshadow in mahogany. It looks very natural!


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Dec 29, 2006)

my brows are very very dark... i found the MAC brow pencil in "Spiked" works really well....... Also Maybelline brow pencil in charcoal Black... the tricky thing with dark brows is the u can over do it by  filling them i to dark or using a brow pencil that is too too dark... i think the mistake a lot of ppl make when having dark brows is that they think by using a brow pencil that is really dark is the way to go IMO..

Pics for reference


Maybelline Brow Pencil in "Charcoal Black"  dont let the name scar you the color is very light...





MAC Spiked  the color is darker than Maybelline brows in Charcoal Grey"


----------



## jenii (Dec 30, 2006)

I use Bateau e/s, which is just a dark, warm matte brown. My brows are black too, and I don't wanna use a black pencil, because I think it would be a bit too "Elvira" for my taste.


----------



## uabiola (May 3, 2009)

MAC spiked or stud works well!


----------

